# True Type Fonts for Embroidered Names



## somnscreen (Mar 1, 2013)

What are the best, tried & true True Type fonts for embroidered names?

Arial is working for my block, looking for a script and a bold.

Also, What have you decided is the best size - everyone seems to have their own opinion & no real standard. 

I'm setting up mine so lower case letters are .25" - then the upper case letters are whatever they end up at.

Jumped into this embroidery thing kind of quickly, now have clients and need to figure this stuff out!!!


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

you got to be careful sometimes of TT fonts. there's no tie-offs at the end.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Brush Script usually works well for a script font.


----------



## action9026 (Apr 11, 2012)

Only time I really have an issue with TT fonts is when I try to expand the letters in my software. I just use Embird Studio because it's perfect for what I do but it looooooooves to add about a million nodes to each letter and that makes manipulating characters time consuming. Thicker fonts work better and thinner fonts not so much. 

I'll tell ya what tho....I will buy fonts from digital scrapbooking websites and they tend to work very well as embroidery fonts.


----------



## LaurieL (Feb 8, 2008)

So, what are the best fonts to use 'Open' ??


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

Quality wise I would prefer to use embroidery fonts in the embroidery programs vs True Type font conversions. 
They are better thought out than "TT Converting" Kinda like digitizing is better than 'Converting" as well.


----------

